# Crew title



## Panina (Jun 17, 2018)

I just have too much time on my hands nursing my injury.  Thank goodness I can obsess with tug to keep me busy .

So noticed I am a veteran with all my reviews.  Shouldn’t I be an expert by now?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 17, 2018)

By me, you _are_ an expert. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Panina (Jun 17, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> By me, you _are_ an expert.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I was going to say the same about you but you are one!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2018)

if you email me at tug@tug2.net from your membership email address i can easily look up your total reviews!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2018)

Panina said:


> Shouldn’t I be an expert by now?



You know the definition of "expert" don't you?  An "EX" is a "has-been," and a "SPURT" is a "drip, under pressure."  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm sure it's here somewhere but what does it take to achieve the various statuses?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2018)

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/creative-user-titles-for-tug-reviewers.219584/


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m an expert too!


----------

